# XM's Panero: Satellite Exec of the Year



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Hugh Panero, president and CEO at XM Satellite Radio, was selected by the editors and analysts of PBI Media's satellite group as Via Satellite's Satellite Executive of the Year 2002.

As Satellite Executive of the Year, Panero will be featured in Via Satellite magazine's March 2003 issue. He also will present a luncheon address at PBI Media's annual international conference and exhibition, Satellite 2003, on Thursday, Feb. 27, in Washington, D.C. The conference runs Feb. 26-28 at the Washington Convention Center.

Under Panero's leadership, XM ended 2002 with more than 360,000 subscribers and roughly $475 million in new funding.

From SkyReport (Used with Permission)


----------

